# DSL Disconnection



## david6echo (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi, I am having trouble with my Earthlink Hispeed Internet and hoping someone with similar experience or expert knowledge can help me resolve the problem. First of all my operating system is Window xp, and is ran on a DELL laptop. It has a Centrino 1.6gHz processor and 1Gb of ram. The DSL modem I use is Zyxel 600 series. Recently I switched to DSL, thinking that it would be faster and more stable than dial up. I was 50% right. The loading speed was definitely faster, but it was very unstable. I experience random disconnection from the internet for no apparent reason. I don't know if it has to do with my internet browser (firefox) or is it a hardware problem, such as a faulty modem or a splitter. What I do know is, after I downloaded pingplotter, a software written to send packets servers, and record pings, my internet became more stable. Well at least I don't get disconnected as often. I am wondering if it has to do with the method how pingplotter works because it keeps sending packets to maintain connection. On the other hand, I suspect it may have to do with my laptop. Maybe my internet is configured badly and laptop is very different from a desktop. The thing is, I don't download stuff very often, only play some online games, and random disconnection offsets some of the entertainment values. 

Thank you for reading this and looking forward to any suggestions and advice.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

When you get disconnected, does the data light on the modem go out or flash on and off? Have you talked to Earthlink?


----------



## david6echo (Jul 12, 2006)

There are four lights on the modem: power, ethernet,dsl, and internet.

The ethernet light and the power light are always on. On the other hand, my dsl light goes off randomly very often, and usually that happens right after the internet light goes off. The modem obviously is on the dsl but it wont reach the internet.(Also, to my knowledge, hi-speed internet is always connected to the web) Disconnection happens when I am surfing the web, playing an online game, downloading files, and even just typing on a forum. I have contacted earthlink at least 5 times, they just read me the checklist for dsl disconnection which can be found on the web.

* Turn your computer and modem off for about 15 seconds, then back on. This is called "power cycling" and it solves a lot of connection problems by completely resetting your computer and your modem.(Done that, still unstable internet)
* Check your phone cables. If the cable to your modem or any other telephone device looks worn or frayed, it can cause noise on your phone line that you might not be able to hear, but which might interfere with your connection. Unplug or replace any cords that look questionable.(my dsl is newer than my 2 month old baby)
* Make sure that all other devices connected to your ADSL phone number are filtered properly. Refer to your Quick Start Guide for assistance.(Done that, even tried not using any phones and connect directly to the phone jack,was the same instability)
* Use the shortest phone cord possible to connect your modem to your telephone jack.(I used the one they send me, which is like 5 feet to be the most, and a super short ethernet cord that is 3 feet only)
* Check EarthLink's Network Status Report for local outages in your area.(no outages, no nothing)

I am beginning to wonder if it has to do with the wires in our area, or maybe its because I am using a laptop and has a faulty internet card. Hope this helps you to help me. Thank you!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the fact that the DSL light goes out indicates it's an issue from the DSL modem outward, not your system. If your interior wiring is suspect, this is what I suggest.

Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco service entrance. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.


----------

